# 18" PERUVIAN RHOMBEUS



## dominog1

Hello

I don't often post here but I thought I should share this.............................

I imported 2x 18" rhoms yesterday and 2x15" rhoms from Peru.

I have tried before and they never made it, when I got to the Airport, one of the boxes was leaking so I opened it to find one dead 18" rhom. The others looked out of it. I got home, climatised the fish and the big 18" rhom came to life in fresh water and it's doing very well. The 2 15" rhoms are struggling a bit.

I would like to thank Pat and Wayne Mah for their advice on climatisation as I feel this really helped bring the big fella around.

I will measure soon

R.K


----------



## robert b

WOW


----------



## jaxx

RHOM.KING said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't often post here but I thought I should share this.............................
> 
> I imported 2x 18" rhoms yesterday and 2x15" rhoms from Peru.
> 
> I have tried before and they never made it, when I got to the Airport, one of the boxes was leaking so I opened it to find one dead 18" rhom. The others looked out of it. I got home, climatised the fish and the big 18" rhom came to life in fresh water and it's doing very well. The 2 15" rhoms are struggling a bit.
> 
> I would like to thank Pat and Wayne Mah for their advice on climatisation as I feel this really helped bring the big fella around.
> 
> I will measure soon
> 
> R.K


Good luck bro. Keep us updated.


----------



## Guest

Well done Gav









Got there in the end then, hope they all pull through


----------



## jman785

::drools:: nice rhom.

yeah he has got ammonia burns on his eyes it looks like...but that'll pass soon...what a good specimen


----------



## brutusbeefcake

looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


----------



## Froogle

ammonia burn


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

TheGame said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better..._ if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look_ really gay, your gonna wanna change that...










....nice rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish

TheGame said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


----------



## bmpower007

Wowzerz, true monster keep us updated.


----------



## dumbass

keep us updated on this monster great fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Nice looking rhom!!

I dont think he looks bad at all after the trip. They usually look like this when directly imported. Well done on the acclimation.


----------



## lament configuration

you truly are the piranha king.


----------



## sprfunk

nice fish. HUGE!


----------



## kirch24

thats gigantic


----------



## Dezboy

HOLY CRAP THATS BIG>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Piranha King

Paul said:


> you truly are the piranha king.










if you say so.


----------



## werdna

man that thing is huge... how much do they cost to import?


----------



## dominog1

TheGame said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


From a distance it looks pretty cool but i do agree a little, tact would have been better in your response. I'm certainly not upsetting him for 6 months. Got two fx5's for filtration.

Black Gravel with black background soon.

thanks

R.K


----------



## Pat

TheGame said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


Your Avatar is GAY...
You might wanna change that.


----------



## dominog1

Pat said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


Your Avatar is GAY...
You might wanna change that.
[/quote]

LOL_good one


----------



## symonpll

Long Live the Rhom King ...

... the RHOMSTER lives!!!!

WELL DONE

Symon


----------



## Badrad1532

His P's not yours, Dont worry about the background its not your problem. Worry about your P's.


----------



## Winkyee

Great rhom, 
Congrats


----------



## dominog1

Thanks guyz and galz, appreciate the support!

R.K


----------



## Coldfire

WOW!!


----------



## b_ack51

Nice looking rhoms. Can't wait for the pics and measurements.

What size tanks are they in?


----------



## dominog1

b_ack51 said:


> Nice looking rhoms. Can't wait for the pics and measurements.
> 
> What size tanks are they in?


6x2x30" with MEGA filtration, 2x Fluval FX5's, Pond powerhead and other powerheads on timers to give a real feel like after rainfall and so on! Peat extract to lower PH and some major oxygen going in.

Thanks

R.K


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Thread cleaned up...4 warnings given.

Sorry Rhom King.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

that rhom is amazing!!!!!!!! pat and wayne are 2 smart guys when it comes to fish keeping. both being owners of giant rhoms themselves!

are you keeping any of these fish for personal keeping or selling them?

patty its nice to see you snap once in a while LOL



Pat said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


Your Avatar is GAY...
You might wanna change that.
[/quote]


----------



## brutusbeefcake

piranha_guy_dan said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


Your Avatar is GAY...
You might wanna change that.
[/quote]












































[/quote]

are you serious? why would you even go there... And that is "snapping"???


----------



## holier than thou

beautiful. you are lucky


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

pat is VERY laid back so for him to say something like that your post really rubbed him the wrong way, im good friends with him and very seldomly does he get pissy and quite frankly it was nice to see


----------



## Pat

Nice Rhom Gavin... amazing!!!

BTW I didn't snap.. it was tongue in cheek. Just a little dig for the negative comments. No harm, no foul.
We don't see a true 45cm rhom everyday.

Gorgeous fish!!


----------



## Fastmover13

Please share info on how you collected these big Rhoms.


----------



## Pat

Fastmover13 said:


> Please share info on how you collected these big Rhoms.


He ordered it from a Peruvian Exporter. He has an Importers license.


----------



## marco

WOW, that rhoms face is bigger than my fist! VERY NICE FISH !!


----------



## dominog1

hi

it's becoming more active, ill keep you updated

R.K


----------



## oscared15

so does this make those rhom's the biggest on this site?


----------



## Piranha King

Boba Fett said:


> so does this make those rhom's the biggest on this site?


If it's a true 18" then yes. however the biggest p is still big frank Als 20"+ piraya.
wes


----------



## black_piranha

yea, tha second largest p and tha biggest rhom at least.


----------



## the_w8

truly and amazing rhom for that size.....that puppy must be ancient.


----------



## awfraser

im deffinatly wanting to see this fella in about 6 mths


----------



## Blacklotus

Great looking rhom.








Its to bad all the people on this site cant appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## symonpll

it is defo a true 18"+ Rhom!!!

Symon


----------



## dutchfrompredator

i can't wait to see that f*cker when it darkens!


----------



## oscar119

I think everyone is dying for some tape measure pics in a while. But really nice fish and good job keeping it alive.


----------



## Stugge

TheGame said:


> looks pretty ruffed up- hope he gets better... if you dont mind me saying your background and gravel look really gay, your gonna wanna change that...


LMAO


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Congrats on your new Rhom... glad to see he make it...







!


----------



## dominog1

I will not even consider measuring this fish until it's in perfect health, I have the tank covered with a near pure blackout to ease stress, I have mild waterflow and massive filtration. This fish will take 8 weeks to fully recover, then i will measure. I promise you it is 18"+

R.K


----------



## NickNick

yeah hes a monster


----------



## bigJohnson

wow thats a huge rhom! he must be really old


----------



## kelrx8

great looking Rhom 
what rio was he pulled from or unknown 
thanks


----------



## mr_tibbs

Incredible rhom and setup dude.


----------



## ARAMAX

sorry but i hate ugly old gray rhoms.


----------



## jaxx

ARAMAX said:


> sorry but i hate ugly old gray rhoms.


Isn't it just great when someone is so proud of thier fish that they take the trouble to put up pics for others to enjoy. Then someone takes a big handfull of feces and.........


----------



## dominog1

this guy doesn't know anything about fish!!!!!!!!!!
he says he hates old gray rhoms, but when has he ever seen one.

what a tosser

r.k


----------



## Grosse Gurke

jaxx said:


> sorry but i hate ugly old gray rhoms.


Isn't it just great when someone is so proud of thier fish that they take the trouble to put up pics for others to enjoy. Then someone takes a big handfull of feces and.........
[/quote]


----------



## dominog1

some new pics of the rhom 10 days after import, ammonia burned dead skin has dropped off and now it's recoverin well, probably dropped to 17" for n ow as the tail has dropped off

R.K


----------



## jaejae

Man, gorgeous fish once again....You are an asset to the hobby and don't pay any attention to some lame ass comments.

I think you have done a sterling job with that big boy and he is lucky to be in such good hands...It's great that P-Fury has such dedicated enthusiasts like yourself... Keep up the good work...

Jay


----------



## jaxx

RHOM.KING said:


> some new pics of the rhom 10 days after import, ammonia burned dead skin has dropped off and now it's recoverin well, probably dropped to 17" for n ow as the tail has dropped off
> 
> R.K


I think I'm going to be sick.............keep us posted. I need someone to give me a hug.


----------



## Pat

The Rhom will be fine. 
The loss of skin is like losin a finger nail. Hang's around for a bit but slough's off.
That fish is going to be awesome when it grows everything back!


----------



## Ratman

Yer great fish HUGE be fine in a couple ov months


----------



## Dezboy

A credit to this site thats all i can say............most fish keepers probably would have killed that fish and i am very impressed to see that it is still going strong..............very very good skills buddy..........

Conterary to what people might say that is a beautiful rhom and when it heals it will be even better...good luck and hope it gets better soon...

Good work


----------



## 74jabeer

superb rhom,you truly are the rhom king and a great guy for advice.you never seem to busy to help me whos not been in the hobbie long. a credit


----------



## baddfish

AWESOME fish man. I sure do miss CHAVEZ!







Maybe one day i can have him back.







For those NOT knowing CHAVEZ, it was my 17in+ Rhom. FLAWWWWWWLESS.


----------



## lament configuration

whose got chavez now?


----------



## jaxx

So what happens if this rhom ends up being the biggest fish on this site? Will Wes (Pirahna King)have to change his screen name? I sure want to see this fish when its all healed up. It will be truly impressive.


----------



## nswhite

What a huge rhom.


----------



## Piranha King

jaxx said:


> So what happens if this rhom ends up being the biggest fish on this site? Will Wes (Pirahna King)have to change his screen name? I sure want to see this fish when its all healed up. It will be truly impressive.










why would i have to change my name? i sold frank to als i dont have the biggest one anymore. im still the king baby.
wes


----------



## lament configuration

Piranha King said:


> So what happens if this rhom ends up being the biggest fish on this site? Will Wes (Pirahna King)have to change his screen name? I sure want to see this fish when its all healed up. It will be truly impressive.










why would i have to change my name? i sold frank to als i dont have the biggest one anymore. im still the king baby.
wes
[/quote]
haha looks like wes's big fat profane mouth got him banned again. is this the 3rd time now?







gotta give credit to the MAB for hopefully permanently banning him this time.


----------



## brutusbeefcake

what makes you think he was banned?


----------



## MONGO 

it says suspended in his profile


----------



## black_piranha

wes got banned for what?


----------



## symonpll

Any update KING?

Symon


----------



## co94

update?


----------



## MONGO 

update! ROARRRR


----------



## BUBBA

PIRANHA KING said:


> you truly are the piranha king.










if you say so.
[/quote]










Congrats On the 18 " Rhom It should heal up Nicely.


----------



## GoJamieGo




----------



## taylorhedrich

It looks like he took a turn for the worse.









I'm sure he will heal just fine though with good care. Now I'm really looking forward to the updated pictures of him.








~Taylor~


----------



## Blue

Yikes! Best of luck for its recovery.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Are you treating him with anything special or just many water changes and salt. If you are using salt what salinity level are you dosing at. For example 0.3% or 0.6% or different ??? Looks like a Peruvian monster.


----------



## black_piranha

any updates?


----------



## Dezboy

update update update update update update update update update


----------



## PhsycoMexi

Dang!! That guy loooks jacked... Hope he gets better...Good Luck


----------



## piranhasrule

From what iv read on the uk site, he's healing up nicely, but still isnt eating


----------



## bob351

updates


----------



## black_piranha

piranhasrule said:


> From what iv read on the uk site, he's healing up nicely, but still isnt eating


tha rhom kings from tha uk?


----------



## dominog1

Hey Guyz and Galz

I'm so sorry I haven't updated you earlier just been real busy.

The large rhom is healing fine but it is blind in it's left eye probably due to pop eye it previously had, it's body is nearly back to normal. Got an Oscar in there with him trying to encourage him to eat but no joy-6 weeks,

pics coming tomorrow

thanks

R.K


----------



## Dezboy

cant wait to see them RK


----------



## RedSpilo

damnn thats crazy


----------



## B-rock

Any updated pictures of that monster?
Bri


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM

sweet!!! thats a huge rhom very long for any rhom. especially peruvian


----------



## TheCableGuy

That's one BIG A$$ rhom!!!!


----------



## watermonst3rs

jerry_plakyda said:


> Are you treating him with anything special or just many water changes and salt. If you are using salt what salinity level are you dosing at. For example 0.3% or 0.6% or different ??? Looks like a Peruvian monster.


At the LEAST id use 2.5 - 3.0% and that's on a daily basis. Hopsitalizing I'd boost it to 3.5 - 4.0. Get a fresh water digital salinity meter, I promise it'll be the best investment youve made for your fish.


----------



## symonpll

Any update Gav???

Symon


----------



## black_piranha

is this guy dead? ive seen u posting looking for another 17" or bigger rhom.


----------



## NeXuS

wow looks great

hope he recovers fully


----------



## oblene

monster fish dude


----------



## JuN_SpeK

sucks to hear about his eye. but if no update im assuming he is DEAD!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

probably a pretty good assumption?


----------



## locust

fish died of internal problems, apparently


----------



## Mikos

RHOM.KING said:


> Hello
> 
> I don't often post here but I thought I should share this.............................
> 
> I imported 2x 18" rhoms yesterday and 2x15" rhoms from Peru.
> 
> I have tried before and they never made it, when I got to the Airport, one of the boxes was leaking so I opened it to find one dead 18" rhom. The others looked out of it. I got home, climatised the fish and the big 18" rhom came to life in fresh water and it's doing very well. The 2 15" rhoms are struggling a bit.
> 
> I would like to thank Pat and Wayne Mah for their advice on climatisation as I feel this really helped bring the big fella around.
> 
> I will measure soon
> 
> R.K


Haha thats a freaking monster!







RHOM.KING your name fits you like the glove








Just dont drop that thing in my bathtub


----------



## RGS38

HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## Dezboy

need some pics of this big boy to see how he is doing


----------



## Alexx

dezboy said:


> need some pics of this big boy to see how he is doing


you gotta read the threads mate,

ITS DEAD


----------



## big shoal

nice fish and good luck I cant wait till my rhom is that big


----------



## Azog

big shoal said:


> nice fish and good luck I cant wait till my rhom is that big


Please, PLEASE read the thread dude.


----------



## redrum781




----------



## redbellyman21

sorry to hear about the death.... it was a beauty....


----------

